# 12 color Tiled Megaminx DIY For Speed-cubing - Anyone else got this email?



## blah (Sep 7, 2009)

This is what it says:


> Good news.
> 
> The 12 color Tiled Megaminx DIY For Speed-cubing are now available.
> 
> ...


Just wondering if it was a hoax :confused:


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

Why would you think it was a hoax? That is the mefferts website.


----------



## blah (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know. It seemed to good to be true. First thing I saw when I got out of bed


----------



## cubingcorgis (Sep 7, 2009)

blah said:


> This is what it says:
> 
> 
> > Good news.
> ...



I got that email, but it didn't say diy and for speed-cubing, mine just said the 12 color tiled megaminmx is now available, and it says out of stock when you try to buy it.


----------



## blah (Sep 7, 2009)

Same here. I got two emails. The one I quoted and the one you mentioned.

The first one is product 236, the second is product 4.


----------



## paololzki (Sep 7, 2009)

I got the same email. together with the Megaminx Tiles also available now


----------



## cubingcorgis (Sep 7, 2009)

Is the one with the tiles the original one they sold?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but it has been modified slightly (springs, I believe) to be better now.


----------



## blah (Sep 7, 2009)

Product 4 is the original one mentioned in Stefan (Pochmann's) website.


----------



## cubingcorgis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm definitely getting the original one, I've been searching for a long time.


----------



## TemurAmir (Sep 7, 2009)

I got this email too, but the links don't seem to be working for me... Also, when I try to buy things on meffert's, it says the site is down or something. I can go into the english flash site, but not into the sites.webec.hk thing.


----------



## Hays (Sep 7, 2009)

That's the same problem I have, it just says the webpage cannot be displayed.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 7, 2009)

http://mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=99


----------



## TemurAmir (Sep 7, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> http://mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=99



Yeah, i can get there, because it's part of the english flash site, but when I click 'buy', it says the page cannot be displayed.


----------



## cubingcorgis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sites.webec.hk loads way too slow anyway, it takes forever to go somewhere.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

I am quite pissed, the store isn't working


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 7, 2009)

I am very interested in buying one (I was stuck with the Mf8), but the site isn't working for me either


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing trouble. I've never bought off mefferts before - is this common?


----------



## TemurAmir (Sep 7, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing trouble. I've never bought off mefferts before - is this common?



Last time I bought from them, it was working fine, that was a few months ago though. I sent them a email and they said that: 

"Sorry the shopping cart server is presently down for maintenance it should be up and running again in an hour or two.



Happy Puzzling.

your MPG puzzle support team."


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

It still isn't running


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe is just the new MF8 brand? hope dont but....

Retooled MF8 minx


----------



## cubingcorgis (Sep 7, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Maybe is just the new MF8 brand? hope dont but....
> 
> Retooled MF8 minx



it is our original mould but with the help of Stefan Pochmann, (2007 World Megaminx Champion) it has now a much smother turning mechanism.



Happy Puzzling.

your MPG puzzle support team. 

I asked them, this is the response.


----------



## panyan (Sep 7, 2009)

cubingcorgis said:


> Sites.webec.hk loads way too slow anyway, it takes forever to go somewhere.



i agree


----------



## cubingcorgis (Sep 8, 2009)

I just ordered it, it worked for me. The meffert's site is working!!!! Now I just need to wait for the megaminx to come!


----------



## Pedro (Sep 8, 2009)

is the DIY one the "retooled" version?
(http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&product=236 this one)


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 8, 2009)

Pedro said:


> is the DIY one the "retooled" version?
> (http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&product=236 this one)



The picture of your link shows a different center caps. So there is a chance it`s the old Mefferts minx. But also there is a chance off they just put an old picture and the relaunched minx are the "retooled" ones. I guess until someone buy this relaunched minx and review it we cant be sure.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 8, 2009)

That is the one I bought, I am pretty sure it is the retooled one, just not tiled by them. I can't think of a reason that they would make 2 different megaminxes and sell them, instead of a larger batch of the new one. 

A question for Stefan: Did they make any other changes to the new one other than using type a screws/springs?


----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, the email is legit. I just ordered the original Meffert's megaminx along with the holey megaminx today.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 10, 2009)

Pedro said:


> is the DIY one the "retooled" version?
> (http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&product=236 this one)



My question: "I was wondering if this is the product that you changed the springs and
maybe modified some other ways with Stefan Pochmann?
http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&product=4
I'm about to buy it, so I'd like to know."

Answer: "Yes it is"

And I just ordered it.


----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 10, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > is the DIY one the "retooled" version?
> ...



That is cool, I didn't even know it and I got the modified one. I wonder how much better it is. Thanks for supplying the answer Konsta.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 10, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro said:
> ...


No prob. I'm also pretty excited to see how it turns. I had a chance to try Mefferts Megaminx in Finnish Open 2009 couple weeks ago and it was not modified in any way(it had old springs) so it was pretty hard to turn. But it felt really nice in my hands, so I can imagine after some modding it could be godlike. I'm really pleased my current black MF8, but it's not THE Mefferts


----------



## Lumej (Sep 10, 2009)

I want to buy a megaminx, too, but I'm somewhat confused now.
Maybe you can help clear things up for me.  Sorry in advance if it's nooby...
As far as I understood it, there is the old, original, unchanged one, and the new, re-tooled, changed one.
But which one is which?



flakod2 said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > is the DIY one the "retooled" version?
> > (http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&product=236 this one)





Jake Gouldon said:


> That is the one I bought, I am pretty sure it is the retooled one, just not tiled by them. I can't think of a reason that they would make 2 different megaminxes and sell them, instead of a larger batch of the new one.


That's the one that's 30 $.



Konsta said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > is the DIY one the "retooled" version?
> ...



The link in your mail leads to the one that costs 28 $.



Why would the one where you need to put on the tiles yourself (30$ cube) be more expensive? 
Why is the 30$ cube called "for speed-cubing" if it's the "old" one?


@cubingcorgis: About which one of these two cubes did they talk in the e-mail?

Or maybe it's like flakod2 said, and we'll only find out when the first few people get their cubes...
Or they are both the same, and they simply forgot to change the picture and the product name?....


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 10, 2009)

Perhaps it (30$ one) is more expensive because they have to give you a tube of glue, where if they apply it, they could buy bulk and get a large container?


----------



## Konsta (Sep 10, 2009)

Lumej said:


> I want to buy a megaminx, too, but I'm somewhat confused now.
> Maybe you can help clear things up for me.  Sorry in advance if it's nooby...
> As far as I understood it, there is the old, original, unchanged one, and the new, re-tooled, changed one.
> But which one is which?
> ...


I'm not sure where did you get the information that there's an old version out there too, but as my mail-answer clearly says, product=4 is definately modified version. If you want one, then you should buy that. It's cheaper, no extra work and you know what you get.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 13, 2009)

hey
i just bought the DIY one. i got a little confused in the previous posts...
is the DIY one and the 28 dollar one the sme puzzle?i don't get it ...


----------



## Konsta (Sep 13, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> hey
> i just bought the DIY one. i got a little confused in the previous posts...
> is the DIY one and the 28 dollar one the sme puzzle?i don't get it ...



I've been wondering that too. It appears to be the same, but not sure.
All I know that I bought a modified original Mefferts Megaminx and it was $28.
I'd be surprised if they aren't the same.


----------



## Radu (Sep 13, 2009)

It is the old megaminx. The 30$ is huge in my opinion. You can get an mf8 for much less, and if tuned properly it can get better than this one. Maybe it's just my opinion that the mf8 is a god product.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Sep 13, 2009)

The difference is that the DIY megaminx comes without the tiles applied and with lubricant. They are both made with the old molds, and use softer springs to improve turning. (As Stefan Pochmann did)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 13, 2009)

What is the "04 12 megaminx"?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Sep 13, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> What is the "04 12 megaminx"?



Hint: look at the picture.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 14, 2009)

So are these new ones for sure shipping with softer springs? And what of Stefan's other recommendation (sanding to reduce lockups)? Did they take him up on that too?


----------



## Lumej (Sep 14, 2009)

I mailed Mefferts with this question:


Spoiler



Dear Mefferts Support Team,


I have a question regarding the two megaminxs.

Is this (http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=1158604&product=237) the megaminx, that was modified with the help of Stefan Pochman?

If so, what kind of megaminx is this one: http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=1158604&product=237 ?


I would be really thankful for a clarification,


And they answered with this:


Spoiler



Hi xxx

I can not see the product from the links, but all the Megaminx are the same modified for speedcubing basic body that Stefan helped us to fine tune during production, only the DIY version gives a choice of 12 color PET labels and 12 color tiles and there is a completed Megaminx with the caps and tiles glued on for #28, the DIY versions which include an extra bottle of puzzle lubricant and 1 tube of super glue gel are $30.00.



Happy Puzzling.

your MPG puzzle support team.


Okay, now I get it.  They are both the same. They are modified with the tips from Stefan. The 30$ one has lubricant and glue, to put the tiles on, which are not applied yet.

@JTW2007: I don't think anyone knows... write them an e-mail!


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 14, 2009)

i emailed him/her

hey.

i just ordered a megaminx 2 days ago.

and this morning i saw a thread about them on the speedsolving forum.

some people say that this one

http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=1159460&product=237



is different then this one

http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=1159528&product=4





i bought the first one. is it the same megaminx or are they different?(product 237 and product 4
thanks 

/Oskar


and he/she answered 

Dear Oscar, I cannot see which product you ordered, we have several options, but they are all the same Megaminx only with different finishing options, one is fully assembled with the 12 color tiles and caps glued, US$28.00 another option has the tiles glued but the caps are loose for easier adjustment of the springs, this included a bottle of puzzle lubricant and super glue gel, for sticking on the caps, the third option and fourth option is a black body Megaminx with loose 12 color tiles and with one small bottle of puzzle lubricant and 1 tube of super glue gel. The final option is the black body DIY Megaminx with 12 color PET labels for you to stick by yourself, The DIY versions are US$30.00 all have Free shipping by Airmail post.



Please confirm which once you want as the puzzles will be processed first think in the morning when our office opens in Hong Kong.


----------

